# KA24DET



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

im gonna rebuild my engine completly in about 2 weeks, so i wanted to throw a turbo kit with a bunch of other shit to go with it and i was wondering what the max horsepower and torque the KA will handle before blowing at a mint condition state.

im looking to do the whole air intake system, whole exhaust system, intercooler, NOT a bolt on turbo kit, stage 3 cams and springs, new pistons and rods, injectors, ignition system, full lightweight pulley system, pretty much the whole shibang.

but im scared of blowing my engine if i cram to much horspower into it, so id like to have a good idea of how far i should go.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

OK Omer, how about this:

- Lower compression forged pistons, like 8.50:1 CR.
- Magneflux crank/rod assembly.
- The OEM rods will handle a lot of HP, however for good insurance, shot-peen the rods and use ARP rod bolts.
- Shot-peen the crankshaft.
- Custom balance the entire reciprocating assembly.
- Steel or copper alloy head gasket with O-ringing is an option.
- Studs for the head instead of bolts are an option.

The above steps will make your KA much more bullet proof.

Spend the money on good fuel management to make the motor live!! Don't short-change yourself here.

Don't go too wild on the cams. Too much duration will hurt the boost charge in the cylinders.

Good luck on your motor.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

go to Ka-t.org...We have the best KA-t info on the net..


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*damn*

sounds like a great plan, so maybe i should go with just the stage 2 cams. 

i like rogos idea too im gonna need a bullet proof KA for what im gonna be doing to it.... gonna try and get sponsored so i can throw a tomei SR under my hood.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i know it would be awesome to have a tomei built motor, but it is overpriced IMO. i would just buy a SR block and build it yourself. and who/what would you be getting a sponsor for?


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*dont know*

dont exactly know yet but my dream is to race a laguna seca, nurburgring if thats how you spell it, etc... id love to be in a GT class one day, thats what im working on. Not some Drift one comp shit, as fun as it is to drift thats not what i got my 240 for. You know i had no choice in what car i had the 240 was handed down to me in the family. Talk about some good luck huh, big and crazy dream but im gonna do my damndest to get there.

and you know nismo i totally fuckin agree with you 16 thousand dollars for a fully built tomei sr20. i bet i can build an sr20 for less than 12 thousand. 

and what you said brings up a question, does tomei build a stock sr20 from japan???? or is their engine totally custom and their name? 

if they build a stock sr20 then shit tomei can go fuck themselves with their overpriced engine and ill build up my ka24


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yea, i'm pretty sure they just take factory SR blocks and do all the building to it. but good luck with getting into GT series racing. you gotta have some deep pockets and a well-known sponsor to get into that. not to mention being a very skilled driver.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*well*

well you gotta start somewhere... ive got the first ten years of my auto life planned, havent started to even think about the racing factor i want to accomplish in my life. im trying to go to college to work at nissan for about 8 years then open up my own performance shop to make money to race.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

You forgot to think about engine management. Also personally I would not shot peen the crank but just balance it because those particles from peening can get caught in the oil fillets in the crank. The metal head gaskets available for the KA restrict coolant flow to the head so just use a new Nissan head gasket and ARP head studs. My friends 500hp KA in on OEM gasket and ARP studs


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

I currently have OEM gaskets...Obviously rebuilt..Its all in my sig.. Main thing over 300hp on KA-t you will need forged rods..Trust me I blew a rod out the side of my last block at just under 300hp on a stupid 21psi run..Now no issues with the build i did at the end of last year...Bullet proof You will need a good tune..CalumRT, Jim Wolf or another name brand. Search KA-t.org still the best info as I said before.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*good*

good ideas, im tryin to keep my 240 as a daily driver for atleast a year.

so im gonna take all the neccesary steps to not blow my engine.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

If you go with a Z32 maf and jwt tune watch out for the wrong diagram on maf wiring on KA-T.org. There is two different diagrams, one wrong and one right and the wrong one was not deleted. I know because I blew my maf ground circuit in the ECU thanks to the lazyness.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*argh*

ouch! yeah im definantly not lazy when it comes to working on my own car, shit i spent 2 weeks doing my control arms and tension rods.

still adjusting my rods to where i want them to be.


----------



## zerepdivad (Jun 15, 2008)

check out ka-t.org or ********.com they both have great information on turboing the ka. i'm almost finished up with my ka-t project i've just got to get the finishing touches.


----------

